# News der Community Manager Europa



## makkaal (7. September 2008)

________________________________________________________________________________
____________
*Anmerkungen des TE:*
_edit:
Ich habe den Titel des Threads abgeändert, damit er deutlicher zeit worum es sich bei diesem Thread handelt.
Weitere Updates und Informationen (meist mit Angaben der Quelle) *aus diesem Thread*.

# 1 - Danke, Sumoikashi! // # 2 - Danke Ascían! // # 3 - Danke, Dilan! // # 4 - Danke, DarkListener! // #5

#6, Allgemeines Update zum Thema technische Schwierigkeiten, Server und Prioritäten
#7, Offizielle News von war-europe.com bezüglich Betakey Aktivierung und -Software/Server sowie Account Registierung - Danke, Emokeksii!
#8, General Update: Status Key Registrierung und MagnusK's Post: "It's Beta for a reason"

Letztes Update in diesem Thread 8.9. - 16:21, d.h. alle Informationen darin sind bereits älter.

edit 2:
Ich möchte alle weiteren Poster hier freundlich darum bitten, objektiv zu bleiben und auch die Sprache dabei zu belassen. Wir hatten in den letzten Tag genügend Flames und verzerrende Meinungen. Ich halte diesen Thread hier soweit es geht auf dem Laufenden mit Infos von warhammeralliance.com, aber auch nur solange hier nicht flambiert wird.
Meinungen auszutauschen ist ja überall in Ordnung und gern gesehen - aber es verhalte sich bitte jeder entsprechend zivilisiert. Waghalsige Unterstellungen, sinnloses Schimpfen und ähnliches dergleichen halte ich hier für fehl am Platz.

Ich bin kein Mod, das ist richtig, dennoch möchte ich euch freundlich darum bitten. Ich spreche zwar fließend Englisch (aufgrund langen Aufenthalts in den USA), aber trotzdem kostet es mich Zeit und Mühe, euch das zu übersetzen.
Meine Intention ist, die Informationen weiterzugeben. Bitte behandelt die Bemühungen von Usern, die ihr auch in den Stickies findet, mit entsprechendem Respekt. Mehr erwarte ich nicht von euch._
________________________________________________________________________________
____________​


> *Aktueller Stand der GOA-Serverbereiche laut MagnusK von www.warhammeralliance.com*
> Open Beta Server status: Online
> Patcher: Online
> Website: Online
> ...



In diesem Thread sind teilweise Infos enthalten, die wir auch der deutschen offiziellen Page entnehmen könnt. Interessant fand ich allerdings die persönliche Stellungnahme von MagnusK, dem Community Manager. Deshalb teile ich das mit euch.

Zur Meldung: Ich erspare euch den Originaltext. Quelle hier:
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=76947

Stattdessen biete ich euch eine sinngemäße und nach meinen Möglichkeiten akkurate Übersetzung an.



> Updates von GOA
> _letztes Update von 19:50 CET_ (Central European Time, d.h. 20:50 unsere Zeit)
> 
> 
> ...



Der Rest sind Infos, die wir bereits von war-europe.com kennen.

Und jetzt zu meiner persönlichen Note:
Wurde etwas ähnliches auf anderen Community Pages veröffentlicht? Ich habe schon öfters festgestellt, dass sich auf warhammeralliance.com sowohl Community Manager von US und EU als auch Mitarbeiter Mythics und GOAs dort öfters zu Wort gemeldet haben.
Verständlich, da diese Seite rein englischsprachig ist. Dennoch überrascht das mich. Sicher gibt es den einen oder anderen hier, der sich auf deutschen Community Seiten rumtreibt - da hätte ich erwartet, dass ein solches Statement sich auch hier einfindet.
Abschließend: Es fehlt mir nur leider eine Anmerkung in seinem Statement, was morgen geschieht.
Soviel zu meinem Gesülze.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Du fragst dich wirklich warum HIER keiner von denen hin will? Bei der Masse an Kiddies, Flamern, Whinern und Intelligenzallergikern?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (8. September 2008)

Natürlich ist das eine interessante Nachricht, kommt nur ca. 12 Stunden zu Spät. Nicht besonders gut gelaufen der Start zur Open-Beta. Aber was hier im Forum abging spottet jeder Beschreibung. Unfassbar wie sich manche hier den Tag über verhalten haben. Für mich ein Grund dieses Forum in Zukunft weitestgehend zu umgehen. Reinschauen werde ich sicher mal, manche Leute hier sind auch echt klasse, aber der Rest ist einfach nur dumm.


----------



## makkaal (8. September 2008)

Nun, es gibt andererseits genügend Leute mit Hirn hier... die sich ernsthaft dafür interessieren, was zur Hölle bei GOA los ist. Zumindest war das mein Gefühl.
Kann aber auch sein, dass die alle schon schlafen, da sie morgen arbeiten müssen *g*

edit: Und Deppen/Trolle/1-hit-Poster gibt's überall. Ich hab nicht geprüft, aber ich würde (Spekulation!) wetten, dass es anderen Community Pages ähnlich ging wie buffed.
Wohl richtig, Slaargh - allerdings ist die Nachricht (die ich euch hier übersetzt hab) nicht 12 Stunden zu spät, sondern rein technisch betrachtet nur vier - da ich die so spät erst entdeckt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K2DaC (8. September 2008)

Die "Anständigen" Leute haben wohl schon nach 1-2 Stunden eingesehen dass es nix wird und haben den Tag, den sie sich freigehalten haben, anders genutzt, Sinnvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrig geblieben ist ... das was du hier gelesen hast.

Meine Wohnung war schon jahre nicht so aufgeräumt. Sogar unterm Bett is ordnung


----------



## Slaargh (8. September 2008)

Du, ganz ehrlich... alle mit ein wenig Verstand haben heute den Kiddies und Idioten platz gemacht und sich zurückgezogen. Gegen dieses Bollwerk aus Blödheit kann niemand anreden. Jeder der auch nur einen Funken Grips hat, hat sich Heute NICHT beteiligt, sondern schweigend hingenommen was passiert ist. Oder auch nicht passiert ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Oder sie haben vergeblich versucht etwas Ruhe und Entspannung reinzubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (8. September 2008)

Argument. Leider gehöre ich nicht in diese Kategorie. Zum Großteil habe ich mich nicht daran beteiligt, wohl aber aus meist Langeweile den Schmarrn hier verfolgt. Die unzähligen schwachsinnigen Threads, die Einzeiler...
Irgendwo hatte es auch etwas amüsantes an sich, auf welche Weise sich manche Leute aufregen *grinst*


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Das stimmt allerdings, die meisten Dinge hier waren doch amüsanter als jede Sonntagabend Sendung


----------



## makkaal (8. September 2008)

Naja. Sinnvoll habe ich den Tag wohl nicht verbracht. Aber morgen ist auch noch ein Tag - und wer weiß, vielleicht hilft dieses Chaos ja bei der Vorbereitung von Headstart und Release.
Zwei Dinge, die ich wieder einmal bestätigt sehe:
1. Niemals auf genannte Daten von Entwicklern verlassen.
2. Never play on Patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit habe ich noch drei weitere Daten, an denen ich am besten gar nicht erst versuchen werde, online zu gehen. 14., 15., 18. - eigentlich ganz leicht zu merken.

Wünsche euch eine geruhsame Nacht nach diesem anstrengenden Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nôdin (8. September 2008)

Man mir fällt zu dem .... nix mehr ein -.- Wir warten wirlich schon den ganzen Tag darauf endlcih zocken zu können einige sind schon seit heut morgen dabei ( ich nicht) und nix tut sich.
Ich find GOA oder mythic mir wumpe haben auf ganzer linie versagt. Das es Probleme gibt... ok. Aber das man diese selbst nach 8 stunden nicht in den griff bekommt find ich schon übel. Ich will (wie viele andere bestimmt auch) mir einfach nur ein bild von dem spiel machen und wenn ich nur ne stunde spielen kann, hab einfach kein bock 50 € in den Wind zu schießen ohne zu wissen woran ich bin.

Naja ich hab kein Nerv mehr und werd pennen gehen so macht das keinen Sinn und nen vernünftiges feedback mit ner zumindest ungefähren ansage wann es wieder funzt gibt auch nicht.

Naja wünsch euch ne gute nacht und hoff das zumindest nen paar von euch früher oder später reinkommen, ich hab einfach keine lust mehr zu warten (da ich nicht weiß wielang zumindest ungefähr)


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Nôdin, es gibt auch Probleme die nicht mal eben so behoben sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind schließlich keine Heimrechner, wo man mal eben schnell was machen kann oder zur Not in ner halben Stunde das Betriebssystem neu aufgespielt hat


----------



## Tonstar (8. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab zwar noch nicht viel gepostet, und ich bin auch erst seit ein paar Tagen angemeldet.
Trotzdem verfolge ich das Forum schon seit einigen Monaten, wenn auch als Unregistrierter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber was mir speziell aufgefallen ist, ist dass hier sich einige wirklich auf unterstem Niveau auslassen, dass ich, wenn ich Community Manager wäre, gar keine Lust hätte hier etwas zu posten, weil es gleich wieder zerrissen würde.

Außerdem waren die Leute von GOA so damit beschäftigt ihre Seite hinzukriegen, wenn auch mit weniger Erfolg, dass es verständlich ist, dass sie sich nur auf ein Portal konzentriert haben.
Ich glaub, für den heutigen Tag muss man einfach nur Verständnis haben, auch wenn man 12 Stunden vor dem Rechner gesessen hat und immer wieder die Aktualisierungs-Taste gedrückt hat, weil man dachte, dass es nun funktioniert.
Aber so ist es mit allen Dingen, auf die man sicht freut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von daher denke ich, sollte man es mit Ironie aufnehmen, und sich selbst sagen, dass man etwas dazubeigetragen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Tonstar


----------



## Slaargh (8. September 2008)

Heute wäre ich gerne Moderator gewesen, es hätte Bans im Minutentakt gehagelt. Obwohl... andererseits sind die Mods heute sicher um 10 Jahre gealtert. Und ich gehöre nichtmal zu denen die hier pausenlos mitgelesen haben. Aber jedesmal wenn ich nach Infos schaute wurde man gleich in den Idiotenpool geworfen und mit Sinnlos-Posts überschüttet.Wie auch immer. Gut, das dieser Tag vorbei ist. Kann nur besser und entspannter werden.


----------



## Thorad (8. September 2008)

Naja es ist halt eine (open) Beta, also ein Stresstest, daher sollte sowas vorkommen dürfen.

Was ich nicht verstehe, das man die Account - Site nicht Tage vorher in Betrieb genommen hatte. Es war doch abzusehen, das diese heute in die Knie gehe. Man hat es ja schon die letzten Tage gemerkt was für Ladehemmungen bzw. Probleme die Site hatte, vor allem als der Client online gestellt wurde. Schlechte Plannung sonst nichts. Ich denke das im Verlauf des morgigen Tages die Sache ins rollen kommt. Hoffen wir es...


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Ich denke die wollten einfach auch wissen was die Loginserver bzw. das Flashscript aushalten, denn das wäre ja am 18ten umso schlimmer...
Jetzt wissen sie wenigstens das sie bis dahin irgendwas tun müssen


----------



## Valdarr (8. September 2008)

Ich hab mich aus Langeweile heut in diversen Foren rungetrieben und was dort abgeht ist nicht anders als hier. Letztlich sieht da zwar jemand ein das eine vernünftige Informationspolitik versaut wurde, aber geändert hat sich seit dem auch nix.

Gebt den Leuten nen Statusbalken und se sind ruhig, aber nebenbei eine Community wie die bei Buffed zu ignorieren ist schlichtweg ungeschickt.

Einfache regelmässig Kurzinfos und viele würden gleich weniger schreien. Sterntaler machts da einfach bei Gamona schon geschickter, wenn auch nicht richtig gut.

greetz


----------



## Skarbog (8. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das eine interessante Nachricht, kommt nur ca. 12 Stunden zu Spät. Nicht besonders gut gelaufen der Start zur Open-Beta. Aber was hier im Forum abging spottet jeder Beschreibung. Unfassbar wie sich manche hier den Tag über verhalten haben. Für mich ein Grund dieses Forum in Zukunft weitestgehend zu umgehen. Reinschauen werde ich sicher mal, manche Leute hier sind auch echt klasse, aber der Rest ist einfach nur dumm.




naja, du erkennst die dummen Leute hier zum Glück an nem Thug im Nick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten hast du Recht, traurig aber wahr. Alle haben wir gehofft, dass die Kiddies von den Schneesturm dort bleiben.... leider nur ein Wunsch :/


----------



## Tonstar (8. September 2008)

Ja genau Slaargh.
Ich hatte vorhin den Live Beta Stream von einem Buffed.de User verfolgt. Gleichzeitig hat er Anregungen aus dem Forum genommen, um seine "Beta-Show" fortzuführen.
Und dabei ohne arg zu übertreiben, aber aller 5 Posts fiel das Wort Noob, auch im weiteren Sinne.
Das grausame dabei ist, dass die Leute, die ständig Noob, Kacknoob oder Whine schreiben prinzipiell die deutsche Rechtschreibung meiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist sowas von peinlich, solch einen Schrott im Forum zu lesen, dass man mit einem weinenden Auge und mit einem lachendem Auge nur darauf schauen kann. Weil man einfach nicht weiß, wie man reagieren soll. Weil es noch doofer als doof ist.


----------



## Iodun (8. September 2008)

also nach anfänglicher verärgerung über das disaster und einige tote fliegen später hab ich mich entschioeden einfach gemütlich weiter warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Wisst ihr eigentlich welch Intellektuelle Entspannung dieser Thread darstellt? 
Normale Diskussion, ohne Flames, keiner erzählt nur Mist... 
Richtig Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal spätestens Montag Nacht wirds alles gerichtet sein


----------



## evilcore (8. September 2008)

@Slaargh

DU bleibst schön hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir brauchen doch einen Foren-Ork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 200^^


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

Erstmal danke für die Info makkaal, tatsächlich bin ich mitglied der "grössten" Deutschen Fan seitenund gerade Heute vermehrt dort aktiv.

Die einzige Stellungnahme die ich in ALLEN gesehen habe ist auf gamona erschienen, etwa um kurz vor 21uhr.

Diese war ein 3 Zeiler mit der info die login Pages "könnten in 40-80 minuten" soweit sein.

Ansonsten ist auf den Deutschen seiten nichts zu Finden.


Die info oben vom GOA chief erkenne ich an, im gegenzug verärgert es mich noch mehr das man es nicht für Nötig hält auch uns zu informieren.


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wisst ihr eigentlich welch Intellektuelle Entspannung dieser Thread darstellt?
> Normale Diskussion, ohne Flames, keiner erzählt nur Mist...
> Richtig Toll
> 
> ...



wie recht Du hast, nach dem Heutigen Tag schon fasst Entspannung.


----------



## serdar (8. September 2008)

Ich würd mich am meisten freuen wenn von offizieller Seite kommt: "Haha Leute, verarscht. Beta kommt erst morgen."
Ich würds lustig finden ;D


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

Die Accountverwaltung ist nicht Beta, die ist ganz simpel Schrott. Wie kann ein Betreiber der geistig auf der Höhe ist eine Seite die wahrscheinlich 200.000 Klicks in ein bis zwei Stunden generiert in Flash programmieren, eine Datenbank die völlig überfordert ist benutzen und vor allem die Accountverwaltung an dem Tag an dem die Open Beta startet on stellen. Das anscheinend noch ungetestet. Fehler in den Captchas zeigen mir das die QA geschlampt hat. Es kann mir auch keiner erzählen das der Mailserver hier überfordert ist. Normalerweise werden solche Mails instant verschickt. Ich nehme an GOA wollte die Pre Order Kunden bevorzugen, das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung.

Was ich nicht verstehen will ist die Tatsache das bekannt ist wieviele Keys ausgegeben wurden und dann keine entsprechenden Maßnahmen ergriffen werden wie Zugriffe auf die Seite zu begrenzen, zum Beispiel nur 5000 User gleichzeitig oder die Accountverwaltung in simpel HTML zu erstellen um den Server zu entlasten. Für mich eher ein Zeichen das hier der Service völlig versagt hat.

Naja, von Kommunikation nach außen wollen wir gar nicht reden, noch schlechter als Blizzard und das will schon was heißen.


----------



## Thorad (8. September 2008)

Selor Kiith

Ich denke morgen vormittag, da die meisten auf Arbeit/Schule/Uni seien werden. Dann kann man die Sache besser analysieren, weil auch nicht ständig sich jemand probiert anzumelden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Stimmt allerdings Thorad...
Da ja jetzt sowieso sicher noch tausende Versuchen wie behämmert sich einzuloggen etc. kann wohl niemand wirklich Arbeiten, dafür müssten sie die Seite komplett runter nehmen und dann wäre das Geschrei erst recht groß


----------



## Jerberan (8. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Heute wäre ich gerne Moderator gewesen, es hätte Bans im Minutentakt gehagelt. Obwohl... andererseits sind die Mods heute sicher um 10 Jahre gealtert. Und ich gehöre nichtmal zu denen die hier pausenlos mitgelesen haben. Aber jedesmal wenn ich nach Infos schaute wurde man gleich in den Idiotenpool geworfen und mit Sinnlos-Posts überschüttet.Wie auch immer. Gut, das dieser Tag vorbei ist. Kann nur besser und entspannter werden.



bans gabs auch genug .
das prob sind aber nicht nur die forentrolle und "intelligenzallergiker" sondern die immergleichen leute die auf solche posts sofort anspringen und meinen mit dem flamen der forentrolle die welt zu verbessern .
es heist nicht umsonst "Dont feed the Troll" . gibt man den leuten keine nahrung in form von gegenposts könnten sie auch nicht in der masse für unruhe sorgen .
nichts ärgert den forentroll mehr als wenn die leute nicht auf seine posts eingehn und sie nicht kommentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lesdraka (8. September 2008)

Ich stimme euch zu, dass manche Beiträge hier unter aller Sau waren.
Aber GOA hat echt Bockmist gebaut. Das ganze war nie im Leben ein Stresstest für die Server sondern scheiterte einzig und allein an der Registrierungsseite.

Wenn man weiterhin bedenkt wie viel open beta keys verteilt wurden und man dann hört wie der plan lautet die server auszulasten...
Da bezweifle ich doch, ob man überhaupt dazu kommt in der Open Beta zu spielen.

Ich hätte halt erwartet, dass auf der offiziellen Homepage ein Statement dazu kommt. Frage mich echt warum er nur auf einer Community Seite darüber Auskunft gibt


----------



## Jawa2Be (8. September 2008)

So ich fasse mal meine Sicht der Dinge zusammen. Ich bin etwas sauer muss ich zugeben:




1. GOA hat Groß angekündigt das der Start der Open Beta mit dem Game Launch gleich zusetzen ist.
 Bis gestern  haben sie auch nochgroß in den Foren getönt das es keine Problem gibt und alles nach plan läuft. Leider müssenj wir heute uns eines besseren belehren lassen.

2.Thema Open Beta kein Anspruch und das es doch nur ein Bonus ist wo nix garantiert ist sage ich  dann hätte GOA damit nicht in der Form Werben Dürfen wie sie es getan haben. Die open Beta wure von GOA in einer Form gehyped das es schon nicht mehr feierlich war. Die Open Beta war eines der Kaufargument für 90% der CE Preorder Kunden behaupte ich. udn auf in der Preorder SE wurde damit gelockt.

3. Warum läuft es bei den Amerikaner und bei GOA nicht  wo ist der Unterschied? 
Vielleicht daran das die Amerikaner den Account Server eine Woche  vorher online gestellt haben nee das wirds nicht sein. 
Ach ja ich höre schon wieder die Leute die sagen es liegt an der Lokalisierung. Bullshit! Und auch das Argument mit dem Ansturm lasse ich nicht gelten , Wer 60 000 + Betakeys unter die Menschen bringt sollte sich im klaren sein das am Tag X nicht nur 2 bis 3 Leute an der Tür stehen. Mit WAR wird das Rad nicht neu erfunden und spätestens mit dem Lauch von WOW kann sich jeder ausrechnen was auf Ihn zukommt. Es gabe zig Beispiele was passieren kann wenn man ein Spiel wie WAR Launch.

4. Und das frustriert mich am meisten ist das  in unmengen von Forenpostes genau dieser GAU angesprochen worden ist aber anstatt sich damit sachlich auseinander zu setzen wurde und wird man  als Depp hingestellt. Bestes Beipiel sind die Postes mit dem Argument Hey das ist doch noch nicht der Headstart was regst du dich auf! Beim Headstart hört man dann Hey is doch nur headstart warte doch auf den Launch.

Was glaubt ihr passiert wenn sie schon nicht mit dem open Beta Launch klar kommen? 
Open Beta ist sowas wie ein Experiment in einem geschlossenen Umfeld . GOA kannte die Anzahl von Betakeys die im Umlauf sind. Es war alles planbar in der Open Beta da gab es keine Unbekannte in dem Test.  Also hört auf die Sache schön zureden und die Leute die sich aufregen als dumme Spinner hinzustellen.
Es geht hier um den letzten Rest Vertrauen den GOA verspielt und nicht um 10 € haben oder nicht haben.

Mir geht es schon lange nicht mehr um Beta Tage oder Headstart.
Mittlerweile hat es GOA geschafft. Das mir von jeder Ankündigung die von GOA kommt ein leichter Zweifelschauer den Rücken runterläuft. Und das liegt  daran das ich Paranoid bin das hat ganz Allein GOA mit ihren Aktionen erreicht.

Ich will wie wir alle das das Spiel ein Erfolg wird nur gibt es nciht viele positive Dinge an denen man sich hochziehen kann das negative Überwiegt.
Das posting ist nciht GOA freundlich das weiß ich aber ich denke halt gerade so.
So nun dürft ihr mich nieder machen.
Gruss
Jawa


----------



## Valdarr (8. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Info makkaal, tatsächlich bin ich mitglied der "grössten" Deutschen Fan seitenund gerade Heute vermehrt dort aktiv.
> 
> Die einzige Stellungnahme die ich in ALLEN gesehen habe ist auf gamona erschienen, etwa um kurz vor 21uhr.
> 
> ...




Stimmt nicht so ganz, danach kam er noch mit ner Kurzmeldung zu seinem Pizzastatus raus. Bin mir nu net ganz sicher obs vorher oder nachher war, jedenfalls meinte Sterntaler man solle lieber pennen gehen.

http://woforum.gamona.de/thread.php?thread...r=0&page=13


----------



## Sumoikashi (8. September 2008)

Auf war-welten.de bzw im Forum hat Sterntaler sich öfters mal gemeldet. 



> Noch einmal zur Erläuterung der Wellen:
> 
> Niemand muss Angst haben, dass er - wenn er die Aboseite endlich überwunden hat - im nächsten Flaschenhals steckt.
> 
> Sobald ihr euren Code registrieren konntet, wartet nach dem Patcher die Server-Auswahl auf euch. Mit den Wellen ist gemeint, dass wir das Bevölkerungslimit unserer Server im Moment bewusst niedrig halten. Wenn es keine Probleme (zum Beispiel Stabilität) gibt, werden wir es im Verlauf der nächsten 24 Stunden kontinuierlich anheben. Sollte die Zahl deutscher Tester die mögliche Gesamtbevölkerung schon vorher übersteigen, werden wir einen weiteren deutschen Server öffnen.



Hier gibt es auch einen Sammelthread mit allen Kommentaren von Sterntaler:

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278317


----------



## SavatageRoyo (8. September 2008)

Also ich bin etwa um zwölf heut Mittag aus den Federn und hab bis etwa 15:00 Uhr Fehlermeldungen weg geklickt und nebenher diesen sinnlosen 180 Seiten Thread verfolgt....sinnlos aber amüsant, immer wenn ich mit einer Seite fertig war gab es schon eine neue, fand es fast schade das der Thread closed wurde.

Aber zu dem Zeitpunkt hab ich für mich eh schon den Entschluss gefasst die Sache vorerst auf zu geben.

Mir wurde schon bei dem erfolglosen Anmelden klar das die gar nicht wollen das wir einfach eine Art Demo erhalten und mit etwas schwierigkeiten uns bis ins Spiel hangeln. 

Und diese übersetzte Nachricht macht mich jetzt auch stinksauer weil da doch dann auch tatsächlich in anderen Worten steht "Wir haben euch angelogen" 

1000 Leute pro Server? Es gab Screenshoots wo man eine Handvoll, angeblich deutscher Server sah, so 8 Stück etwa. Wenn allein diese ominöse Fileplay.net Seite 50.000 Keys verteilt hat.......ihr wisst schon worauf ich hinaus will

Man hat allen beteiligten direkt ins Gesicht gelogen, so liegt für mich der Fall.


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

Der war scheinbar nachher, zwischenzeitlich war die Gamona page mal down, und ich nicht mehr so aktiv dort unterwegs.

Trotzdem war der Tag lang genug um infos raus zu geben.

Ändert an der Tatsache das in dem Punkt vieles vernachlässigt bzw garnicht gemacht wurde nichts.


----------



## Jerberan (8. September 2008)

nrg schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehen will ist die Tatsache das bekannt ist wieviele Keys ausgegeben wurden und dann keine entsprechenden Maßnahmen ergriffen werden wie Zugriffe auf die Seite zu begrenzen, zum Beispiel nur 5000 User gleichzeitig oder die Accountverwaltung in simpel HTML zu erstellen um den Server zu entlasten. Für mich eher ein Zeichen das hier der Service völlig versagt hat.
> 
> Naja, von Kommunikation nach außen wollen wir gar nicht reden, noch schlechter als Blizzard und das will schon was heißen.


Funcomlike bei AoC .
hach wir haben uns ja tierisch über über eine mio verkauften games gefreut . nur wie sollten wir bloss damit rechnen das die leute sich alle am ersten tag anmelden wo sie das doch monatelang auf allen comunityseiten geschrieben haben?
weil wir damit einfach nicht rechnen konnten haben wir natürlich nicht genug personal eingestellt und die foren/server passend geordert und gecodet . um dort abhilfe zu schaffen ziehen wir einfach 90% unserer mitarbeiter aus anarchy online ab .dennen ist das eh egal wenn sie 1 woche auf die bearbeitung eines tickets warten müssen *ironie off*


----------



## Valdarr (8. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Der war scheinbar nachher, zwischenzeitlich war die Gamona page mal down, und ich nicht mehr so aktiv dort unterwegs.
> 
> Trotzdem war der Tag lang genug um infos raus zu geben.
> 
> Ändert an der Tatsache das in dem Punkt vieles vernachlässigt bzw garnicht gemacht wurde nichts.



Jop des sagte ich weiter oben auch schon.

Insgesamt:
1 News auf der offiziellen Seite
mehrere verstreute Einzelposts in diversen Foren

ist einfach zu wenig. Des was mich nur einzig ärgert ist auch dieser Punkt. Ich dachte ich hör bei dem einen Verein auf der das gerne praktiziert und wechsel zu was angenehmerem.^^


----------



## Lesdraka (8. September 2008)

Achja, da gibts noch was das mich aufregt. Das er nach einem Tag der eine komplette Katastrophe für 95% der zukünftigen WAR-Spieler war er sich auch noch auf die Schulter klopft und sagt, dass sie keinen schlechten job gemacht haben.


----------



## Tonstar (8. September 2008)

@Jawa2Be

Aber lohnt es sich denn, ein ganzes Spiel für einen verpatzten Tag zu beurteilen?
Ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich verstehe deinen Frust, denn ich bin mindestens genauso interessiert in Warhammer wie du.
Anstatt aber sich aufzuregen, ist es vor allen für die Nerven besser, wenn man sich damit abfindet, dass man erst ab dem 18.9. spielen kann.
Das wäre zwar zu geil, schon vorher spielen zu können. Aber wie gesagt, erst ab dem 18.9. ist Realease...Und vorher kann man nicht mehr erwarten als Chaos und Ärger.
Vergleich es am besten mit nem Weihnachtseinkauf am 23.12. ...das kann nur schief gehen.

Von daher denke ich, sollte man sich gar nicht zu sehr aufregen, sodern immer mal versuchen sich einzuloggen...und nicht alle 10 Minuten denken, dass nun gerade "ich" an der Reihe bin.


----------



## Slaargh (8. September 2008)

Also Warhammer mit AoC oder GOA/Mythic mit Funcom zu vergleichen finde ich total falsch. Ich ärgere mich nichtmal so sehr über den verpatzten Start der Beta, ich ärgere mich über diese bekloppten Forentrolle. Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die auf sinnlose Posts einsteigen, auch wenn hin und wieder eine Breitseite garnicht verkehrt wäre, aber diese Masse an geistigem Dünnpfiff die man hier heute lesen durfte... au man, sorry aber das hält der stärkste Ork nicht aus.

Zu der Infopolitik ... da bin ich Eurer Meinung. Das haben die Verantwortlichen schlecht geregelt. Heute dürfte so ziemlich alles schiefgelaufen sein was nur Ansatzweise schieflaufen konnte. Das ist ärgerlich, aber nicht zu ändern. Ich denke mal sie werden es in Zukunft besser machen, schliesslich wollen sie ja keine Kunden vergraulen.

Ich glaube nach wie vor daran das mir persönlich Warhammer saugut gefallen wird. Wie es mit der Community aussieht, da möchte ich aber lieber keine Prognose abgeben. Ich hoffe sehr das ich nach kurzer Zeit einen netten Gildenhaufen treffe, der noch Platz hat für einen Tank.

Harren Wir der Dinge die da kommen.


----------



## Jawa2Be (8. September 2008)

Tonstar schrieb:


> @Jawa2Be
> 
> Aber lohnt es sich denn, ein ganzes Spiel für einen verpatzten Tag zu beurteilen?
> Ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich verstehe deinen Frust, denn ich bin mindestens genauso interessiert in Warhammer wie du.
> ...



Du wirst Lachen  ich kaufe immer erst am 23 ein das klappt wunderbar ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt mir gehts es darum das ich GOA nicht mehr vertraue.  Denn wie die Vorredner schon gepostet haben fehlt es massiv an Kommunikation bei dieser Firma. Für mich gilt hätten Sie gestern gesgat HEy sorry wir müssen den Open Beta Start verschieben  ich hätte gesagt ok is scheisse aber was solls. Aber GOA und sein Apostel nehemn den Mund imme sehr voll. Und das ist etwas was ich mittlerweile nicht mehr hinehmen kann.
Wir wissen doch alle das es ein klassen  Spiel wird un das nicht erst seit Mythic und die US Tester uns mit Infos versorgt haben.
Vor dem Spiel habe ich keine Angst. Vor GOA schon und das mehr denn je seit dem heutigen Fiasko.
Denk dran wir reden von einem online Spiel wenn es da mit der Kommunikation hapert dann fehlt ein elemtarer Teil finde ich.

Naja wie du sagst wird schon werden wenn nicht hier dann auf nem US server.

gruss Jawa


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Ich persönlich denke aber auch das die bei GOA jeden verfügbaren Mitarbeiter zu den Servern hingeschleift haben um die Probleme zu beheben und somit vor lauter Reperaturwahn nicht die Zeit hatten noch großartig News zu verfassen... wäre zumindest eine sehr logische Annahme


----------



## Beø (8. September 2008)

Also mal ehrlich Leute den frust kann man hier und da ja verstehn. 

Aber mal im ernst wir reden über eine Open Beta und nicht Gamestarttag.
Ich gebe zu GOA hätte einiges auch vermeiden, in dem man z.B von Anfang an mit einem grossen 
Ansturm rechnen konnte, da sich A) so viele User für die Open Beta registriert haben und  soviel Beta Keys vergeben worden sind.
Aber nun ist es halt so gekommen und wir müssen damit leben.
Klar bin ich persönlich auch enttäuscht das es heute nicht geklappt hat, weil wegen der grossen Vorfreude.

Aber wo mir wirklich jedes verständnis fehlt ist, das es soweit gekommen ist das man sich hier im Forum gegenseitig schon am beleidigen ist. Sowas muss doch nicht sein, mag sein sein das einen riesen frust besteht, aber man kann doch ein gewisses Nivou halten oder?

Naja die Beat wir betsimmt noch diese Woche laufen, also könne wir nur abwarten.

MfG

Beø


----------



## Jawa2Be (8. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich persönlich denke aber auch das die bei GOA jeden verfügbaren Mitarbeiter zu den Servern hingeschleift haben um die Probleme zu beheben und somit vor lauter Reperaturwahn nicht die Zeit hatten noch großartig News zu verfassen... wäre zumindest eine sehr logische Annahme



 Wenn sie so wenig Personal das man da 2 Jobs erfüllen muss dann gute Nacht!
 Wir reden hier nicht von ner Hinterhof Klitsche sonder eienm Multi Millionen Euro Game Launch.
 Also hoffe ich für uns alle das nicht der Community-Manager da sitzt nen Flash protokol analysiert.

gruss Jawa


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Ich finde es nicht falsch, dass wenn solche Probleme auftreten, jeden der nur Ansatzweise was davon versteht hinzuzieht und viele Hände gleichzeitig werkeln lässt.
Abgesehen davon meinte ich das so ja nicht Jawa, sondern eher "Scheiße das Problem ist größer als gedacht, jeder der irgendwie was davon versteht soll sofort kommen und mithelfen, damit wirs so schnell wie möglich hinkriegen"

@Valdarr unter mir, Sterntalers letzter Post war doch von halb 12 wenn ich mich nicht irre oder? Natürlicherweise nicht hier sondern woanders... aber irgendwer war da schon da und hat dort bescheid gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (8. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich persönlich denke aber auch das die bei GOA jeden verfügbaren Mitarbeiter zu den Servern hingeschleift haben um die Probleme zu beheben und somit vor lauter Reperaturwahn nicht die Zeit hatten noch großartig News zu verfassen... wäre zumindest eine sehr logische Annahme



Naja der Umkehrschluss wäre ja das wirklich jeder am Server arbeitet.

Ich hab da so seltsame Befürchtungen, wenn ich an programmierende Community-Manager und Marketing Chefs denke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke mal der ein oder andere sollte sich schon finden, der Zeit hat was zu schreiben hin und wieder. Wenn schon nicht über die eigene Seite (nicht vergessen, am login server und webserver gleichzeitig werkeln = nix gut wahrscheinlich) dann wenigstens über die Community Seiten. Sollte mann allerdings für heute keinen frei haben, dann wären wir bei schlechter Planung wieder angelangt. Letztlich ist mir des aber egal mittlerweile. Mal schauen was die Tage noch passiert und wie sich GOA und Co. noch machen.


----------



## Slaargh (8. September 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil habe absolut NULL Ahnung wie sowas abläuft. Und ich maße mir auch nicht an es besser zu wissen. Ich gehe nur mal ganz logisch davon aus das die Betreiber alles in ihrer Macht stehende getan haben um den Tag heute zu retten. Als klar war das es nichts mehr wird hätte man das auch mal Infotechnisch verbreiten können. Dumm gelaufen. Zum Glück ist morgen auch noch ein Tag. Ich denke Morgen wird es besser. Vielleicht nicht viel besser, aber besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Limai (8. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ich glaube nach wie vor daran das mir persönlich Warhammer saugut gefallen wird. Wie es mit der Community aussieht, da möchte ich aber lieber keine Prognose abgeben. Ich hoffe sehr das ich nach kurzer Zeit einen netten Gildenhaufen treffe, der noch Platz hat für einen Tank.



Wenn du noch eine Gilde suchst, dann hätte ich hier eine anzubieten, aber wenn ich mir deinen Ava ansehe, dann glaube ich, dass du auf der anderen Seite stehen wirst ^^



			
				Beo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wo mir wirklich jedes verständnis fehlt ist, das es soweit gekommen ist das man sich hier im Forum gegenseitig schon am beleidigen ist. Sowas muss doch nicht sein, mag sein sein das einen riesen frust besteht, aber man kann doch ein gewisses Nivou halten oder?



Beo, ich glaube einfach, dass frustrierte Menschen, vor allem, wenn sie allein vorm PC sitzen keine andere Möglichkeit sehen, mit ihrem Ärger umzugehen. Da bleibt halt nur, sich ein wenig in Foren abzuregen. Außerdem fehlt solch frustrierten Menschen einfach die Möglichkeit zum Überblick. 
Ich bin auch frustriert, das gebe ich zu, denn selbst jetzt um 10 nach 1 sind die Login Server noch offline und ich denke, dass die in nächster Zeit auch nicht wieder auftauchen. Aber ich gebe dir recht, wenn du behauptest, dass solch ein Verhalten inaktzeptabel ist.


----------



## SavatageRoyo (8. September 2008)

Ich versteh nicht wieso GOA jetzt plötzlich so in Schutz genommen wird. Ich hab über diese scheiss Franzosen schon Blut und Galle gekozt zu DAoC-Zeiten(mit gutem Grund das könnt ihr mir glauben), das ist ein Saftladen - war es damals und ist es anscheinend jetzt noch!


----------



## Lesdraka (8. September 2008)

Muss Jawa in allem Recht geben.
Wäre überhaupt kein Problem wenn Sie die Info rausgegeben hätten, das sich der Start verzögert oder sie gesagt hätten: "Hört zu Leute, am ersten Tag wird es echt streßig und es wird nur ein sehr kleiner Teil spielen können..."

Das wär alles kein Problem gewesen, aber sie haben das Maul echt zu voll genommen, die Open Beta angepriesen ohne Ende und auf der offizielen Seite immer nur (wenn mal was gesagt wurde) gesagt, dass es nicht mehr lang dauert.

Ich hab mir den Tag auch dafür freigehalten und das ärgert mich. Das ist wie wenn du in ein hochgepriesenes Restaurant eingeladen werden würdest und alle Stunde sagt dir jemand, dass dein Tisch bald frei wird. Und 12 Stunden später kriegst du gesagt: "Wie sie sind noch hier?? Also heute wird das nichts mehr mit Ihrem Tisch!"

*EDIT* Und wenn sie die Registrierungsserver jetzt tatsächlich über nacht abgeschaltet haben, dann fehlen mir die ganz die Worte. Wäre jetzt die Gelegenheit, das ein paar wenige sich in Ruhe registrieren können bevor morgen weder der nächste Ansturm kommt.


----------



## Slaargh (8. September 2008)

Limai schrieb:


> Wenn du noch eine Gilde suchst, dann hätte ich hier eine anzubieten, aber wenn ich mir deinen Ava ansehe, dann glaube ich, dass du auf der anderen Seite stehen wirst ^^




Dankä für da nette Angebot, aba Du bist da Feind. Ich muss Dich leida zusammenschlag’n. Mein Herz schlägt für da Zerstörung. Ausserdem hab ich geles’n daz da Emokeksii bei Euch mitspielt. Un’ da muss ich auch verprüg’ln. Hab ich da Ordnungskekz scho’ mitgeteilt. Ich hoff wir seh’n unz auf da Schlachtfeld. Man braucht ja nich’ nur nette Mitstreita in da eig’nen Reih’n, man braucht ja auch gute Gegna.

WAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Tonstar (8. September 2008)

Och Mist, jetzt hab ich mein ganzes Geschreibe gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich gebe dir Jawa2Be völlig recht und stimme mit Selor Kiltih völlig überein.
Die sind dran dieses Problem zu lösen mit dieser verdammten Anmelde-Seite. Und ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass sie die Nacht durch arbeiten bis das alles funktioniert. Obwohl die Illusion mit jeder Anmeldung bei war-europe.com schwindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das GOA 100.000 Betas vergeben hat, anstatt der versprochenen Häflte von 55.000, zielt nur darauf hin, dass sie sich bewusst waren, dass die Anmelde-Server zusammen brechen, sie wollten nur die belastbare Obergrenze ermitteln.
Denn die Idee mit den 1000 Mann pro Server passt nun gar nicht zu der Zahl.


----------



## Ascían (8. September 2008)

NEWSNEWSNEWS!



			
				MagnusK schrieb:
			
		

> Originally Posted by MagnusK  View Post
> General news
> Below is a list of updates found in the original thread.
> 
> ...



Hört sich nach massig Ärger für GOA an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Wobei mich brennend interessiert, was da wohl nun falsch gelaufen ist...

War es eine simple Überlastung des Flashscriptes?
Sind die Server unter dem Ansturm einfach abgeraucht?
Hat ein fieser Hacker die Seite absichtlich lahmgelegt?

Das ist wirklich das einzige was ich gerne wissen würde, alles andere interessiert mich grad eher... zweitrangig
Und Tonstar, das genau mein ich ja auch, das sie schauen wollten "Wieviele schaffen die Anmelde-Server" damit sie genauer planen können was sie alles für den Großen Releasetag alles noch erledigen müssen... eigentlich doch sehr logisch oder das man vorher auch noch schaut obs die Webserver überhaupt aushalten...


----------



## Tonstar (8. September 2008)

Für uns beide und die anderen in dem Thread ist das logisch Selor, für die Flame-Kiddies leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Limai (8. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:
			
		

> Dankä für da nette Angebot, aba Du bist da Feind. Ich muss Dich leida zusammenschlag&#8217;n. Mein Herz schlägt für da Zerstörung. Ausserdem hab ich geles&#8217;n daz da Emokeksii bei Euch mitspielt. Un&#8217; da muss ich auch verprüg&#8217;ln. Hab ich da Ordnungskekz scho&#8217; mitgeteilt. Ich hoff wir seh&#8217;n unz auf da Schlachtfeld. Man braucht ja nich&#8217; nur nette Mitstreita in da eig&#8217;nen Reih&#8217;n, man braucht ja auch gute Gegna.
> 
> WAAAAAAAAAGH



Mutig gesprochen Ork! Doch wir werden sehen wie groß euer Mut sein wird, wenn wir uns auf dem Schlachtfeld gegenüber stehen. Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf unsere Begegnung.



Naja, das würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch mal interessieren, aber ich denke, dass die Belastung einfach zu groß war. Ich verstehe zwar null von Flashscript, aber wie vorher schon einige Male erwähnt soll dies ja nicht die optimale Lösung sein. Bin aber froh, dass denen heute die Server um die Ohren geflogen sind und nicht erst am 15ten^^. Naja, einzig mehr Informationen hätte ich mir gewünscht, aber kann man eben nichts ändern. Bin bereit alles mitgemacht zu haben, wenn sich da in der Struktur etwas ändert und es nächst mal reibungslos klappt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Die anderen habe ich mal in meinen Aussagen kategorisch ausgeschlossen und nicht Ansatzweise berücksichtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (8. September 2008)

In meinen Augen ist das flash schuld an der Misere..erstens muss man es immer updaten, zweitens erhöht es den Trafficload um den Faktor 10 - bei geschätzten 200,000 Zugriffen sind das dann hunderte von Gigabyte, die in wenigen Minuten an Traffic anlaufen, das hält kein Webserver der Welt aus.


----------



## Lesdraka (8. September 2008)

Aber Selor hier kann man nicht über einen Test der Belastungsgrenzen reden. Seitdem die Registrierungseite heute morgen on kam hab ich mich regelmässig versucht anzumelden und es hat nie funktioniert. Wenn die Seite eine zeitlang gelaufen wäre und dann zusammengebrochen wäre, ergäbe das ganze ja Sinn, aber so halt nicht. Die Seite hat ja nicht mal den geringsten Ansturm stand halten können, daher bekamen sie auch keine Daten darüber wieviel die Seite zukünftig aushalten muss.


----------



## Atira (8. September 2008)

Naja, hoffen wir mal, dass diese Probleme nicht beim offiziellen Start auftreten. Falls doch sollte man die notwendigen Schritte machen. Ich weiß, dass es ein Spiel ist, aber denke eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit sollte vorhanden sein. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu voreingenommen, wenn ich an AoC zurückdenke...

mfg Atira


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Lesdraka schrieb:


> Aber Selor hier kann man nicht über einen Test der Belastungsgrenzen reden. Seitdem die Registrierungseite heute morgen on kam hab ich mich regelmässig versucht anzumelden und es hat nie funktioniert. Wenn die Seite eine zeitlang gelaufen wäre und dann zusammengebrochen wäre, ergäbe das ganze ja Sinn, aber so halt nicht. Die Seite hat ja nicht mal den geringsten Ansturm stand halten können, daher bekamen sie auch keine Daten darüber wieviel die Seite zukünftig aushalten muss.



Computer sind eigenwillige Wesen Lesdraka, nur weil die Ursache eines Fehlers nicht mehr vorhanden ist, heißt es nicht auch das der Fehler selbst verschwindet... abgesehen davon, hin und wieder funktionierte es kurz, bis es die große Masse herausgefunden hatte...
UND ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das vorallenem der Großteil der Poster in den "Unschönen" Threads seit heute morgen auf der Seite sind und den Loginbutton dauerspamen...


----------



## Tonstar (8. September 2008)

Wenn man unter dauerspammen versteht, dass man alle halbe Stunde es mal probiert, gehöre ich gerne dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man denkt ja doch immernoch, dass es jetzt geht, und manchmal kommt man doch bis zur CD-KEY Eingabe...
Aber dann wird man auch wieder nur rausgeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Limai (8. September 2008)

Dann is nur die Frage, wann sie ins Bett müssen^^

Naja, hab grad mal versucht das Spiel zu starten und bemerkt, dass ich den Patch laden kann. Vielleicht bin ich ja schon längst drinne, aber nur zu blöd es zu bemerken ^^


----------



## Lesdraka (8. September 2008)

Na diese Dauerspammer kann ich nicht verstehen - muss doch klar sein, dass ich damit die Seite lahm lege. Aber egal.

Fakt ist nur, dass diese Leute ihren Job schon ein bißchen länger machen und über die Keys sogar eine gewisse Kontrolle hatten wieviel Leute anstürmen werden, und da versteh ich nicht wie wie nicht von vornerein auf soetwas gefasst sind und den schlimmsten Fall annehmen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Mit Dauerspamen meinte ich eigentlich das krampfhafte Sekundenmäßige drücken des Login Buttons welches gelegentlich durch das schreiben eines sinnlosen Posts hier unterbrochen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mein ich hab auch heute 2 oder 3 mal nachgeschaut... daran ist ja nichts schlimmes... nur eben dieses Dauerdrücken um endlich alles gemacht zu haben, das ist wohl ebensowenig zuträglich für die Arbeit als auch für den Server

Wie gesagt, man weiß zwar wieviele kommen aber ich denke es ist sehr schwer zu sagen ob die Scripte und Webserver das alles auch wirklich aushalten...
Es gibt ja immerhin auch noch verschiedene Serversysteme und -programme...
Abgesehen davon dürfte es wohl logisch sein das nicht nur diejenigen die einen Key haben auf die Seite wollten sondern mit Sicherheit noch etliche zehntausende mehr die sich gedacht haben "Meld ich mich einfach mal an vielleicht krieg ich ja noch einen Key"
Wobei bei der Sache erschwerend hinzukommt das heute mind 60% sich erst noch einen Account erstellen mussten...

Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will nicht GOA bis aufs Blut verteidigen, ich will nur das man alle Möglichkeiten in Betracht zieht... und aufregung ändert an der Situation auch nichts


----------



## Lesdraka (8. September 2008)

@limai
ist whrscheinlich nur der Mini-Patch für den neuen LogIn-Client


----------



## Limai (8. September 2008)

Lesdraka schrieb:


> Fakt ist nur, dass diese Leute ihren Job schon ein bißchen länger machen und über die Keys sogar eine gewisse Kontrolle hatten wieviel Leute anstürmen werden, und da versteh ich nicht wie wie nicht von vornerein auf soetwas gefasst sind und den schlimmsten Fall annehmen.



Naja, vielleicht haben sie sich ja ein "Worst Case Scenario" ausgemalt, aber der tatsächliche Ansturm hat dann doch Probleme gemacht, weil sie irgendetwas übersehen haben, was für uns dann ganz offensichtlich war (sowas solls geben^^). Und gerade wenn man lange genug Zeit hat zum Planen vergisst man IMMER etwas .... geht mir zumindest immer so.
Mache mir da jetzt aber eigentlich auch gar keinen Kopf drüber, denn es gibt die 3 Regeln für einen wunderbaren Tag:

1.) Stress ist tödlich
2.) immer locker bleiben
3.) Stresser auf 1.) und 2.) aufmerksam machen 

^^

EDIT


			
				Lesdraka schrieb:
			
		

> @limai
> ist whrscheinlich nur der Mini-Patch für den neuen LogIn-Client



Hmm, mit 196 MB?^^


----------



## Lesdraka (8. September 2008)

Dann ist es doch nicht der Mini-Patch 

Vielleicht ahste ja Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Spätestens jetzt sollte man sich aber Sorgen um bestimmte Communitymitglieder machen, wenn selbst jetzt schon für heute einen ganzen Freimonat verlangt wird


----------



## Limai (8. September 2008)

Achja,

Ich wollte allen Usern in diesem Thread ganz herzlich danken! DAfür dass man eure Posts ohne Brechreiz lesen konnte! Dafür, dass ihr Niveau gehalten habt! Dafür, dass man sich hier gut halten konnte!

Bin zwar erst seit kurzer Zeit (1 glaub ich^^) hier im Thread aktiv, aber hab schon vorher gelesen, was hier so abging. Hier war eigentlich alles sachlich und objektiv, auch wenn man deutlich gemerkt hat, dass euch der ganze Mist net unberührt gelassen hat^^

Und dafür wollte ich euch echt mal ein Lob aussprechen! Wunderbar gemacht! Hoffe das haben auch welchen von oben mitbekommen! *klatscht*



Freimonat? Der is doch im Spiel enthalten x)


----------



## Slaargh (8. September 2008)

Limai schrieb:


> Und dafür wollte ich euch echt mal ein Lob aussprechen! Wunderbar gemacht! Hoffe das haben auch welchen von oben mitbekommen! *klatscht*




Gork und Mork! Denen entgeht nie was. 'N anderez "oben" akzeptier' ich nich.


----------



## Lesdraka (8. September 2008)

Einen Freimonat, lol !?!?! Zu so Leuten brauch man wirklich nichts sagen.

Irgend ein Item wär nett und realistisch, dafür das wir Ihr System testen.

Kann mich deinen Worten nur anschließen Limai. Der erste Forenbeitrag in dem es sich lohnt etwas zu schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Na irgendwer muss doch Rettungsring fürs Niveau spielen oder?


----------



## Solmyr62 (8. September 2008)

GOAs Vorstellung heute (gestern) war schlicht und einfach eine Katastrophe, ein GAU.

Überladene Seite mit zahllosen Fehlermeldungen, fehlenden Bestätigungsmails (ich brauchte drei Accounts, um eine zu bekommen), ständigen Zurückwerfen von Registrierungsseiten, Keyeingaben, Einlogfenstern. Und das nicht nur zur PT, nein, jetzt um 2 Uhr nachts ist das immer noch nicht besser.

Dazu die wenigen Meldungen: "braucht noch etwas Optimierung", "in Kürze deutliche Verbesserungen" (das war um 15.00 Uhr), Reg.Seite wegen einer kurzen (!) Wartung nicht erreichbar (das war um 16:30). Seither gar nichts mehr. Ähm... Als potentieller Kunde komme ich mir verarscht vor.

Nun ist GOA eigentlich keine Anfängerfirma, sie betreiben schon seit fast 6 Jahren DAoC Europe. Aber alte DAoC-Hasen kennen sie schon: Ein gesundes Selbstvertrauen, das reziprok zur Kompetenz steht. Heute wurden alle Erwartungen restlos bestätigt.

Ich habe schon einige Betas miterlebt, und diese Erfahrung sagte mir: Wenn du mittags anfängst, kommst du evtl abends ins Spiel. Das ist nunmal so. Aber nach über 12 Stunden immer noch da zu sein, wo man Mittags anfing (mit Ausnahme der Registrierung)... einfach lächerlich.

Soviel Schaden im Public Relation in so kurzer Zeit, sowas muss erstmal eine Firma hinbekommen. Schade, dass man es nicht messen kann, denn es wäre rekordverdächtig.

So, dass musste ich mal loswerden...


----------



## Limai (8. September 2008)

*lacht sich schief* Oh man! Ich hätte schon vor langer Zeit anfangen können zu spielen und hab stattdessen weiterhin hier gewartet, weil ich gedacht hab, nichts geht^^

Na, dann, bin auf dem Server "Averland" BETA testen ^^


----------



## Lesdraka (8. September 2008)

Viel Spass Limai 

Bin auch grad dabei meinen Key einzugeben, hoffentlich klappts.

CU


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß dann!

Dir auch viel Glück Lesdraka


----------



## Lesdraka (8. September 2008)

Danke, aber es hat nicht sollen sein. Geht immer noch nicht. Bin schon wieder rausgeflogen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Offenbar scheint es aber das die... ehm... deppen vom anderen Thread Stück für Stück reinrutschen und ich denke genau wegen denen dauert es nochmal extra lange weil die alle wie blöd da am rumfummeln sind ^^


----------



## Slaargh (8. September 2008)

Hm, jo, verfolge das auch. Habe aber keine Lust es ihnen gleich zu tun.

Ich dümpel noch ein wenig durchs Netz und dann gehe ich gleich mal schlafen.


----------



## Lesdraka (8. September 2008)

Ja aber wegen so ein paar Leuten dürfte die Seite eigentlich nicht schon wieder einknicken.

Ich bin zwar nach der Key-EIngabe mit dem Fehlercode 1103 rausgeflogen, kann den Patch aber jetzt doch runtreladen.

Anscheinend hat er den key doch genommen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das mit Flash ist... aber ich denke On the Fly, während totaler Auslastung da was dran herumzuschrauben stelle ich mir als äußerst schwierig vor... ist ja fast als wenn man bei laufenden Motor eben selbigen reparieren will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lesdraka... es sind aber nicht nur ein paar... ich bin mir sicher das fast alle Leute die nicht einen Funken verstand haben und bald schlafen gehen oder schon schlafen da hocken und sich an der Seite verfallustieren


----------



## Honkus (8. September 2008)

Limai schrieb:


> Achja,
> 
> Ich wollte allen Usern in diesem Thread ganz herzlich danken! DAfür dass man eure Posts ohne Brechreiz lesen konnte! Dafür, dass ihr Niveau gehalten habt! Dafür, dass man sich hier gut halten konnte!
> 
> ...



Da muss ich zustimmen...
Heute im Laufe des Tages sind Gestalten im Forum unterwegs gewesen... Spottet jeder Beschreibung...
Zum Thema: Ich bin GOA-Veteran( sprich DAoC-Spieler) und der ganze Account-Humbug ficht mich nicht an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (8. September 2008)

Lesdraka schrieb:


> Ja aber wegen so ein paar Leuten dürfte die Seite eigentlich nicht schon wieder einknicken.
> 
> Ich bin zwar nach der Key-EIngabe mit dem Fehlercode 1103 rausgeflogen, kann den Patch aber jetzt doch runtreladen.
> 
> Anscheinend hat er den key doch genommen.



Man darf nicht auf OK klicken beim Fehlercode, einfach weiter auf Überprüfen, bzw. JA klicken..irgendwann erscheint dann die Meldung "Key ist bereits registriert", und schon kann man patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rudz (8. September 2008)

Nuja würd au gern langsam is Bettle aber mir morgen den ganzen stress nochmal geben wenn die ganzen Kiddis von der schule kommen muss au net sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoddy (8. September 2008)

Also ich kann es nicht mehr verstehen, was die da machen. Ich komme selber aus der Branche (bin Webprogrammierer) und habe dafür keinerlei Verständnis.

Wie es schon so oft erwähnt wurde: GOA wusste ziemlich genau, wie viele da ankommen würden, um in die Beta zu kommen. Lasttests kann man vorher machen und die sind sehr aussagekräftig. Das die Server quasi seit bereits 17 Stunden am rauchen sind (selbst um diese Uhrzeit noch), lässt für mich nur einen Schluss zu: totale Fehlplanung. Noch schlimmer ist dabei die Tatsache, das es ja eigentlich erfahrene Leute sein sollten. Stattdessen haben sie nichts aus ihren Fehlern gelernt, die sie schon zu DAoC-Zeiten gemacht haben.

Mir persönlich hat das ein großes Stück Vertrauen genommen. Und da ich durch die AoC-Verarsche ohnehin ein derzeitig stark gebranntes Kind bin, macht es nicht besser. Und ja, ich habe einige Betas durch, bisher dachte ich aber immer, das AO der absolute Spitzenreiter ist. Nun, WAR hat das gründlich überholt.


----------



## PengTseng (8. September 2008)

Seit heute morgen haben wir ernste Probleme mit unserem Authentifizierungssystem, während die Stabilität der Server, die gute Leistung des Patchers und die sichere Arbeit des Downloaders dagegen sehr zufriedenstellend waren. Dieser Vorfall,* bedingt durch den massiven Ansturm der Fans*, beschränkt den Zugang zu unseren Servern leider auf die Tester auf der Phase der geschlossenen Beta und eine begrenzte Anzahl an Neuregistrierungen. 

Wir haben heute vor allem daran gearbeitet, die Authentifizierungsserver und die Datenbankserver, die unter dem großen Anzahl gleichzeitiger Verbindungen gelitten haben, mehrfach neu zu konfigurieren. Die Untersuchungen und Korrekturen, die wir bisher durchgeführt haben, betrafen im Wesentlichen die Bereiche, bei denen ein vollständiger Stopp der Schreibvorgänge in der Datenbank nicht notwendig ist. Tatsächlich haben wir es vorgezogen, die Datenbank während des Tages laufen zu lassen, um die große Anzahl der Konten, die in Bearbeitung waren, abzuarbeiten. Dieser Vorgang wird während der Nacht fortgesetzt. Anschließend können wir die Datenbank stoppen und neukonfigurieren.
Wenn diese Operation so verläuft, wie wir es erwarten, können wir euch erneut Zugang zur Registrierungsseite für eure Open-Beta-Codes geben. Wir nehmen an, dass die gesamten Wartungsarbeiten bis zum Ende des Vormittags abgeschlossen sein werden.   

Natürlich werden wir euch über den Verlauf der Wartung auf dem Laufenden halten und denken, euch im Laufe des Vormittags einen Statusbericht geben zu können. 
Wir bedanken uns für euer Verständnis zu einem Zeitpunkt, der von sich aus schon Ungeduld hervor ruft, und entschuldigen uns vielmals für diese Situation. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wie arm als ob sie net wusten wie viele komm-.-.


----------



## LunaHexe (8. September 2008)

Honkus schrieb:


> ... Ich bin GOA-Veteran( sprich DAoC-Spieler) und der ganze Account-Humbug ficht mich nicht an!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Frage ist aber doch haben wir immer 1950 und halten wir Informatiker für Halbgötter die uns den Weltfrieden bringen werden wenn wir nur fest daran glauben oder ist der MMO-Markt ein Massenmarkt in dem ein Monopolist 1 Milliarde Euro Gewinn im Jahr macht während seine unfähigen Mitbewerber einen Flop nach dem anderen hinlegen ?

Und wenn Du GOA-Veteran bist dann frage ich mich warum Du denen in den vergangenen Jahren nicht täglich einen HASS-email hast zukommen lassen um sie daran zu erinnern daß man es auch besser machen kann ?

Weil daß man so einen open-beta-Start auch besser machen kann ... ich vermute darüber stimmen wir 2 überein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Luna


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

Dann möchte ich den schönen Reigen nochmal eröffnen, heute morgen um 07:29, nach *19* Stunden habe ich endlich meine Aktivierungsmail erhalten. Jetzt hänge ich wie schon einige vor mir im Kreislauf Anmeldung nicht möglich, Fehler 1103 und du bist schon authentifiziert. Dabei will ich doch nur einen CD-Key eingeben^^.  Ich hab mich gegen 1 ins Bett gelegt weil mir die Warterei  zu doof war.



Beø schrieb:


> ...
> Aber mal im ernst wir reden über eine Open Beta und nicht Gamestarttag.
> ...
> Beø



Wir reden hier nicht über eine Open Beta, das Spiel ist Open Beta, nicht die Accountverwaltung, die geht schon seit ein paar Monaten. Da wurde ganz simpel handwerkliche Fehler gemacht, vom Einsatz von Flash über zu geringe Bandbreite zum Datenbankserver bis hin zu einem völlig überforderten Mailsystem. Dazu ganzen Kleinigkeiten wie nicht funktionierend Captchas, ein hoffnungslos unterdimensionierte Datenbank und die glorreiche Idee das ganze an einem Sonntag zu machen. Kein Programmierer der geistig völlig da ist würde normalerweise sowas liefern, wenn ich sowas machen würde wäre ich meinen Job los. 

Das sind Anfängerfehler, bei 5.000-10.000 Klicks die Sekunde benutz ich kein Flash, das ist irsinnig, das Datenaufkommen ist riesig, das kann kein Webserver verkraften.

Eine Datenbank die anscheinend nicht mit den Standardmethoden getestet wurde. Wir benutzen ein Script das eine beliebige Anzahl Datensätze in eine Datenbank schreibt, unter 10.000 fangen wir nicht an, auf dem Webserver um die Verbindung zu testen. Dabei wird die Zeit gestoppt und gemessen wie viele Datensätze verloren gehen falls die Verbindung einen Flaschenhals hat. Wenn mehr als 0,1% Verlust da ist wird die Infrastruktur geändert. Datenverlust ist nicht akzeptabel. Wenn nichts funktioniert wird der Zugriff auf den Webserver mit max x Zugriffe gleichzeitig beschränkt.
Beim Test des Datenbankservers wird gleichzeitig der Mailserver getestet, wenn der was verschluckt wird hier auch noch dran rum geschraubt.

Dann wird die Programmierung des Frontends überprüft, bei hoch frequentierten Seiten nimmt man HTML mit PHP, ist ressourcensparender. Leider wollen viele Kunden die hübschen bunten Flashanimationen, was bei Seitn die nur 100-1.000 Klicks pro Sekunde ja noch gut geht. Dabei fallen dann solche Kleinigkeitn wie nicht lesbare Captchas oder deren Fehlfunktion ins Auge.

Der gößte Clou ist ja die Tatsache das GOA die Accountverwaltung am Tag der Open Beta umgestellt hat. daraus resultieren nämlich die ganzen Probleme, GOAs QA ist nämlich gelinde gesagt völlig unfähig.


----------



## makkaal (8. September 2008)

Ascían, danke für die Updates, die habe ich kurz nach dem booten meines Rechners auch gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin überrascht, wie wenig hier flambiert wird. Ich hatte damit gerechnet, dass der Thread klanglos im Gebrüll der Horden untergeht, aber bisher scheinen sich die Einzeiler sehr in Grenzen zu halten.

Im Endeffekt habe ich zu wenig Technikerfahrung um das Verhalten GOAs in irgendeiner Weise zu beurteilen. Sicherlich kam noch dazu, dass der OB Start ausgerechnet an einem Sonntag stattfinden sollte, wo die Headquarters vermutlich gähnend leer waren - bis auf den einen oder anderen armen Techniker.

Mich störte nicht einmal sonderlich, dass es generell nicht funktionierte. Wie gesagt - ich habe nicht das Hintergrundwissen und sehe mich daher in gewisser Hinsicht nicht dazu berechtigt, das zu beurteilen.
Was ich _ver_urteile ist die Tatsache, die Magnus angesprochen hat: Mangelnde Informationen.
Aber wie man jetzt bereits auf der europäischen WAR Page sieht, scheinen sie das jetzt zumindest ansatzweise zu ändern.

Mich stört wiederum, dass sie versuchen, die Community mit den balsamierenden Worten des CEOs zu beruhigen. Als ob es etwas an dem Problem oder dem Fehlverhalten ändern würde, dass jetzt die obersten Chefetagen darüber Bescheid wissen - vermutlich soll uns das Gefühl vermittelt werden, dass nun jeder Depp bei GOA an der Lösung des Problems arbeitet - was Unsinn sein dürfte.


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

makkaal, mit diesem Post kann ich Dir nur 100% zustimmen, in allen Punkten.

Wie ähnlich wir uns doch tatsächlich sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (8. September 2008)

Tja, lieber Dilan... nur werde ich, falls wir auf dem gleichen Server spielen, dir vermutlich des öfteren die Schnauze polieren müssen ;D Das macht aber nichts, denn wenn wir uns tatsächlich so ähnlich sind, wird dir das 
a) ohnehin trotzdem Spaß machen und 
b) nicht lange so bleiben ^_^
Falls ich einen Maschinisten namens Bjöndal sehe, wirst du mich vermutlich an irgendeiner emote-Flut erkennen ;D Oder daran, dass ich auf deinem Corpse herumspringe und emotes mache bis ich von einem Shadowwarrior von dir runter-gecrittet werde...


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

das könnte schwer werden, da sich in meinem direkten Support bereich ein Tank, ein Hexenjäscher, ein Sigmar und ein Artellerie Magier befinden :>

Für die Beta werden wir auf Corrburg ( oder wie das teil nu Heisst rumhüpfen) 

Und ja ich würd mich über nen Kollegialen Erzfeind freuen *lach*


----------



## makkaal (8. September 2008)

Hm. Dann werde ich wohl taktieren müssen, wie es aussieht. 
Da ich leider ein Mensch ohne Freunde bin, werde ich wohl irgendwelche dahergelaufenen, unbenannten Statisten nehmen müssen, die deine Kameraden beschäftigen.
Oder es wird direkt cineastisch: Während die Schlacht um uns herum tobt, werden Protagonist und Antagonist von Feinden verschont, so dass sie genügend Zeit und Gelegenheit haben, aufeinander zuzugehen, ein paar epische Einzeiler auszutauschen und dann in einem unglaublich adrenalinverseuchten Zweikampf mit eingeworfenen Handlungswendungen aufgrund von unwahrscheinlichen Sprüchen so lange kämpfen, bis einer der beiden aus irgendeinem schwachsinnigem Grund einen langsamen und qualvollen Tod stirbt - was ihn aber nicht daran hindert, sein Gegenüber zu verfluchen und irgendetwas heroisches loszuwerden, was alle anderen Mitstreiter von Kampfhandlungen abhält und somit dem Überlebenden genügend Zeit gibt, über die Worte zu sinnieren.
Mit dem Tod des Antagonisten ist dann auch die Schlacht flugs beendet. *keuch*

Und da dies -immer- so läuft, kannst du dich auf etwas gefasst machen, denn dieser Film kennt kein Happy End mit lebendem Helden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

*Weglach*

Ja ich mag diese Filme auch....

Wie hättest du es denn gerne ? alá King Arthur oder doch lieber 300 ? *schmunzel*

Schade das sowas bei einem MMO nie vorkommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (8. September 2008)

Das hab ich auch grad noch gedacht. Stil hätte es allerdings. Und ließe sich garantiert in einem Movie darstellen. Andererseits... dann ist es ja nicht im MMO selber... *grübel* King Arthur hab ich leider nie gesehen -.- 

Ich glaube, wir driften ab. Sowas von Offtopic hier... Ist nur eine Frage bevor der geschlossen wird.
Von daher: In before close! xD

Zum Thema News gibts nämlich meines Wissens nach noch nichts aktuelles. 
Allerdings sitze ich jetzt seit bestimmt einer Stunde an der gleichen Page: "Ihr seid im Begriff, blablubb, Key zu aktivieren. Wollt ihr das?" - "Ja, verdammte Axt, seit gestern will ich das du abgeschlagener Pflasterstein!" - "Och... mit dem Ton gibt's jetzt erst mal einen 414. Für den Fall, dass du ihn noch nicht kanntest." - "... ... *weint ein bisschen*... ..."


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

Bei mir gibts seit stunden nur "login nicht möglich" und " du bist bereits authentifiziert"

Aktuellere News als den Unnötigen Blubb von der GOA cheffin um 3uhr heute nacht gibts bisher nicht.


----------



## Hrack (8. September 2008)

News gibt es nur folgende, Ein franz. Server ist Online, hat aber inzwischen eine Warteschlange von knapp 500. Alle anderen Server sind Offline, aber da weiss auch keiner wann die wieder on gehen.


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

Vom Westen nichts Neues.... *schnauff*


----------



## makkaal (8. September 2008)

Na, hauptsache die GOA Server sind fast zeitgleich mit den amerikanischen gestartet *grummelt*


----------



## Hrack (8. September 2008)

Nur leider können wir nix an der Situation ändern, wir müssen uns wohl oder übel damit abfinden und auf Besserung hoffen


----------



## Allfatha (8. September 2008)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, frage ich mich nur wie es jetzt weitergehen soll. Wenn sie die Begrenzung der jeweiligen Zugriffe auf 1000 Spieler pro Server begrenzen, wird es doch wohl Jahre dauern bis alle Betatester connecten dürfen oder? Dies wundert mich sehr, denn es hieß doch, dass die Server stabil laufen würden und nur der Loginserver überfordert war...hmmmm
Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob es heute möglich sein wird seinen Key einzuhämmern *fg*.
Ansonsten, Start verkackt, hätten ein paar Sachen vorab testen können aber was soll, wo gehobelt wird, fallen ja bekanntlich auch Späne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. September 2008)

*hatschi*

_....Die Aussicht, schon sehr bald die Türen zur Wellt von WAR zu öffnen, erfüllt uns mit Begeisterung“, sagt Ghislaine Le Rhun, Geschäftsführerin von GOA. Während die Entwicklung von Warhammer Online immer mehr Fahrt aufnahm, *haben wir alles getan, das Erscheinen optimal vorzubereiten: Wir haben eine gewaltige Server-Infrastruktur aufgebaut*, Millionen Wörter lokalisiert und *ein erstklassiges Team von Experten* auf ihrem Gebiet rekrutiert. Jetzt freuen wir uns, den Spaß, den wir auf den Schlachtfeldern von WAR haben, zu teilen.“...

Datum: 06.08.2008_


----------



## Efgrib (8. September 2008)

> Open Beta Server Status: Online



na das ist ja auch nur die halbe wahrheit....


----------



## Azsharion (8. September 2008)

Wieso? Ein französischer ist on... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, hoffe die anderen Server kommen demnächst wieder, so geht nix


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

Das hier ist, soweit ich das gesehen hab, die letze/ Aktuellste Info:



Sep 07, 2008 - 4:14 PM - by Mbj
Folks,

So, while today has been incredibly stressful for our European brethren, I have lots of good news to share with all WAR fans. Here are the early results from the first day of our North American + Oceania Open Beta.

Incredibly stable game experience:
- 47K total users playing concurrently. We're not up to where DAoC was at peak yet but we're off to a good start eh? When Europe comes online we hope to shatter DAoC's numbers before we launch.

- 27 servers deployed and running smoothly. We have 23 servers in NA, 2 in OC and 2 more Test severs.

- Client CTD's are very low on average (lower than PW). However, some people seem to crash more often, primarily when exiting or entering scenarios but we're hot on the heels of this one.

- Zero, none, zilch Tier 1 region crashes since Open Beta started this morning at 7AM. No total server crashes either.

Lots of top reported issues already fixed with hot patches (no server reboot):
- PQ completion tuning. As always, tuning for now, subject to continued tuning.

- Loss of hot-bar abilities on leaving scenarios. Let us know if this still happens though.

- RvR equipment pricing, power and availability. Whoopsie. Well, something always goes unexpectedly wrong.

- Pet UI disappearing. Like we needed more pet issues? Luckily it has been resolved (we hope). Let us know if it happens again.

We've fixed several of the top reported issues and they will go in tomorrow morning's patch unless those damn Dwarfs start singing again:

- Continued improvements to monster "lagginess" when being hit by a ranged attack. Monsters will respond much more quickly to aggression. Ranged monsters won't constantly pause at odd times without attacking.

- Fixed an issue in seeing loot sparkles in RvR that were unlootable.

And thanks to everyone's help, we're hot on the heels of two more:

- Crashing when leaving scenarios.

- Unattackable monster states. Hopefully we'll get this one locked down soon, it really is a pain in the butt.

So, that's the quick update. Having almost 50K players in the game currently and no game crashes makes this quite a successful start to the Open Beta. We'll open more servers as necessary and continue looking at all the major issues. Please keep reporting bugs and answering surveys that's how we get some of our information. 

As always, thanks for your patience and hopefully soon your patronage.

Mark


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Das hier ist, soweit ich das gesehen hab, die letze/ Aktuellste Info:
> 
> Sep 07, 2008 - 4:14 PM - by Mbj
> Folks,
> ...


Betrifft uns nicht!


----------



## Efgrib (8. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und Tonstar, das genau mein ich ja auch, das sie schauen wollten "Wieviele schaffen die Anmelde-Server" damit sie genauer planen können was sie alles für den Großen Releasetag alles noch erledigen müssen... eigentlich doch sehr logisch oder das man vorher auch noch schaut obs die Webserver überhaupt aushalten...



sorry ich glaub du hast einfach mal null ahnung über professionelle serversysteme, so einen test kann man nicht 10 tage vor release machen. da ist nichts mit "na dann kaufen wir mal morgen noch 2 server" , das dauert wochen sowas umzusetzen, bis zum release ist da nichts mehr zu retten, wenn es tatsächlich kapazitätsprobleme sind.
es bleibt nur zu hoffen, das es programmtechnische probleme sind, die können noch gelöst werden.


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Betrifft uns nicht!



Stimmt schon, betrifft uns nicht, finde es trotzdem interessant zu sehen wie viel Mühe man sichmit USA etc macht, wogegen bei uns keine Brauchbare Info zu sehen ist.


----------



## Hrack (8. September 2008)

Inzwischen sind alle Offline, sogar der Franz.


----------



## Dark_listener (8. September 2008)

Von der offiziellen Seite (http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de114&lang=de):



> "Update zur arbeit an der Datenbank - 11:00 CET
> 
> Heute Morgen in der Frühe haben wir euch mitgeteilt, dass wir an unseren Datenbankservern arbeiten und dass wir euch am Vormittag ein Update liefern würde. So sieht die Situation im Moment aus:
> 
> ...


----------



## makkaal (8. September 2008)

Weiteres Statement von Iain Compton, English Community Manager von GOA

Quelle dazu: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...mp;postcount=99
Hier für euch wieder einmal eine Übersetzung von mir.
Post müsste von 10:07 heute morgen stammen, letzter Edit des CM von ca 10:30.



> Also dann, ein kurzer Nachruf über die Situation
> 
> Lasst uns zunächst den offensichtlichen Kram aus dem Weg räumen. Gestern war auf keine Weise, Art oder Form ein Erfolg. Viele Dinge liefen falsch. Amüsanterweise jedoch liefen sie nicht in dem Sinne falsch, wie viele Leute dachten oder aus den Gründen, die herumgeworfen wurden.
> 
> ...



Nachträglich aufgrund von negativer Kritik, vom selben Autor:



> Ja, um dies klarzustellen, bevor manche die Dinge aus dem Kontext reißen: Der "stimmt irgendetwas nicht mit euch" Kommentar ist tatsächlich an die besonders abscheuliche Minderheit gerichtet, die alle möglichen Arten von unangebrachtem Zeug hier und woanders losgeworden sind. Die meisten von euch haben ihre Bedenken ausgedrückt, ohne in rassistische Verunglimpfungen, Gewaltandrohungen oder andere völlig unnötige Ausdrucksweisen zu gebrauchen. Traurigerweise hat das ein lautstarker Prozentteil nicht getan.
> 
> Es war nicht mein Ziel, die enorme Mehrheit von euch zu beleidigen, die enttäsucht war und dies gesagt, ihre Kritik aber in vernünftigem Rahmen gehalten hat, falls ihr das dennoch so empfunden habt tut mir das leid.



My 2 cents:
Wieder ein Kommentar, der wenigstens ehrlich sagt: "Tut uns leid, wir haben Scheiße gebaut - aber es ist nicht alles schlecht!"
Und um ehrlich zu sein, stimme ich ihm zu - nur weil man frustriert ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man sich so maßlos darüber aufregen sollte wie das zu großen Fällen im gestrigen Verlauf in diesem Forum passiert ist.
Shame on you!


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

Stimmt wieder...

Naja ich geh jetzt zur Uni, und wenn  ich gegen 6 zurück bin, hoff ich endlich los ziehen zu können.

Ärgert euch nicht zu arg... keep cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Wieder ein Kommentar, der wenigstens ehrlich sagt: "Tut uns leid, wir haben Scheiße gebaut - aber es ist nicht alles schlecht!"
> Und um ehrlich zu sein, stimme ich ihm zu - nur weil man frustriert ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man sich so maßlos darüber aufregen sollte wie das zu großen Fällen im gestrigen Verlauf in diesem Forum passiert ist.



Da kann ich dir nu zustimmen, leider ist die Informationspolitik von GOA leider nicht die beste, ich glaube wenn sie gestern um 12.00 gesagt hätten das es nicht klappt wären einig Äußerungen nicht so hart ausgefallen. Dem Hardcorebodensatz der immer was zu flamen hat wird man aber nie gerecht werden.

Was mir nicht in den Kopf will ist die Tatsache das nicht einfach versucht wurde vorher mal 1-2.000.000 Datensätze über ein Script in die Datenbank zu schreiben. Da wäre der Fehler mit Sicherheit aufgefallen.

Ich persönlich bin kein großer Freund von Flash und die Seite macht bei mir in verschiedenen Browsern massive Probleme, von fehlerfrei ist die weit entfernt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Ich würd einfach grad behaupten das es weniger an der Datenbank als an dem Flashscript an der Seite liegt oder ist da irgendwas zu gesagt worden? ^^


----------



## makkaal (8. September 2008)

Es ist tatsächlich was darüber gesagt worden, Selor... nämlich in meinem letzten Post und dem darin enthaltenen Zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wir hatten einiges mehr als wir erwartet hatten, trotzdem blieb die Plattform stabil, die Seite wurde langsamer (was unausweichlich bei dieser schieren Menge an Traffic war, selbst eine einfache HTML Page wäre unter diesem Ansturm verlangsamt worden) aber alles blieb online.



Viel wichtiger aber:


> Das Account System ging kaputt. Das hatte nichts mit dem Traffic zu tun (obwohl das ein Faktor war), noch der Tatsache dass die Page in Flash programmiert wurde.



Beides aus obigem Text.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Ah ^^ Ich habe den Text da oben geflissentlich "übersehen" weil ich dachte das sei nur wieder ein Ellenlanger "Scheiß GOA, Scheiß Mythic, Scheiß WAR" Post *gg*

Gut gut


----------



## jammela (8. September 2008)

Erinnert mich zu stark an DAoC. In den USa ist Mythic verantwortlich und es klappt und in Europa ist es Goa ... ja Gemeinnützige Organisation von Ar.. und es klappt Garnichts.
Wahrscheinlich sind sie die billigsten und werden deswegen genommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heribert40k (8. September 2008)

Schon traurig das es nicht funktoniert, bzw. witzigerweise immernoch nicht funktioniert. Naja, wenn ich es nicht mehr anspielen kann, werde ich es mir auch nicht kaufen.. =( 

Mal ne Theorie: Villt macht das GOA auch extra damit es sich Leute nicht anschauen können und es sich einfach Blindkaufen. Sie versauen den Beta Start einfach, damit man nicht sieht was sie für ne scheiße Programmiert haben?! Wer weiß, aber find die Theorie sehr witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja das wird noch werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atraxxas (8. September 2008)

find ich super dass er so ehrlich bleibt.



> Wenn euch ein verschobener Zugang zu einem Beta Test in ein solches Maß von Wut und Zorn treibt, dass ihr euch gezwungen fühlt Morddrohungen, rassistische Verunglimpfungen und andere unerfreuliche Dinge zu posten - und es gibt keine Möglichkeit, das höflich auszudrücken - stimmt irgendwas nicht mit euch.



da muss ich zustimmen.


----------



## Lesdraka (8. September 2008)

Das ist doch mal echt ne Aussage von Goa!

Sowas hätte ich mir gestern auf einer offizielen Seite, auf der es jeder lesen kann, gewünscht. Dann wäre das alles nicht so hoch gekocht.

Das man sich äregert ist ja normal, aber manche scheinen echt ein wenig psycho unterwegs zu sein. 

Ich hoffe nur das diese ganzen Volldeppen mit ihrer Gossensprache auf einen eigenen Server gehen, weit weg von mir, dass ich in Ruhe spielen kann.


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

naja, ich glaub ja nicht, dass mythic sich goa an bord holt, wenn sie wirklich so schlecht sind, wie es manche hier behaupten. man will mit war in europa fuß fassen und auch geld verdienen. und da wägt man schon sehr genau ab welche partner man sich ins boot holt.

ich denke auch, dass sich viele hier einfach nur von ein paar prollkiddies aufpeitschen lassen und deswegen mitflamen oder maulen. mag in der situation ne gewisse eigenstruktur haben aber das legt sich bald wieder.


----------



## jammela (8. September 2008)

Ich kann ja nur für mich sprechen, aber ich hatte schon genug schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit GOA. Da kommen u.U. die Agressionen von damals hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe eh einen bösen Verdacht.
Stellt Euch vor alle Betawilligen würden sich innerhalb von 1-2 Stunden registrieren und wollten spielen, was würde dann passieren? richtig die Server würden alle zusammenbrechen und das wäre in meinen Augen schlechter fürs Image als eine Website die nicht geht. Oder glaubt ihr dass sie genug Server in der Hinterhand haben für 100.000+ Spieler?


----------



## Heribert40k (8. September 2008)

jammela schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nur für mich sprechen, aber ich hatte schon genug schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit GOA. Da kommen u.U. die Agressionen von damals hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich halte eine Page die nicht funktioniert für VIEL "DÄMMLICHER" (sry für den Ausdruck) als Server die zusammenbrechen weil sich zu viele Spieler einloggen. Bei WoW ist das doch auch passiert, da sind die Server sogar abgeschmiert weil SW geraidet wurde ... und die GOA und Co. haben mit Sicherheit genug Server für +100.000 Leute.


----------



## Punischer240 (8. September 2008)

stimmt damals auf malfurion als horde nur mi 250 leuten kam und vor sw auch ungefähr 300 standen is der server abgeschmiert naja abber gut finde es schonmal bessser das mehr news kommenund und auf dem alufenden zu halten glaube ab sechs uhr abends sitzen wir alle aufn server




WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGh


----------



## Chunthoor (8. September 2008)

Mein Dank geht an dieser Stelle an makkaal, der es nach ca. 30 Stunden der Verwirrung geschafft hat, mal etwas Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen und mal die Hintergründe des Augenblicklichen Desasters beleuchten konnte.
DANKE DIR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (8. September 2008)

Chunthoor, jetzt bin ich selig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freut mich zu hören, dass euch meine Übersetzungsbemühungen helfen.

Weiteres Update, wieder einmal von diesem Thread: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=76947
Ich hoffe, der hat es noch nicht auf war-europe.com geschafft. Ansonsten freut euch über doppelte Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Generelles Update
> 
> 13:10 deutsche Zeit, 8.9.
> 
> ...



Ich lasse das unkommentiert stehen.


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

News über die Regestierungs und Aboseite.

Quelle: http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de116&lang=de

Wie wir zuvor erwähnt hatten wurde das Beta Key Aktivierungssystem aufgrund von technischen Wartungsarbeiten offline geschaltet. Im Laufe dieser Arbeiten wurden Teile des Datenbankservers ersetzt, sowie Verbesserungen an der Software durchgeführt, um die Leistung zu erhöhen. Unsere Techniker sind dabei, diese Arbeiten abzuschließen.
Im Zuge dieser Verbesserungen veröffentlichen wir heute um 16:00 Uhr MEZ eine neue Registrierungsseite für die Codes. Auf dieser neuen Seite wird es eine Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Codes geben, doch ihr werdet binnen weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten.

Ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Account-Erstellung:

Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen.

Vielen Dank für eure Geduld.


----------



## makkaal (8. September 2008)

Und wieder ein paar Sätze von MagnusK bezüglich des Voranschreitens im Fehler-Ausmerzen. Wieder einmal http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=76947



> General Update
> 
> 15:20 CET, 8.9.
> Mehrere Teams arbeiten nun zusammen und gewissenhaft um euch eine verbesserte Key Bestätigungsprozedur zu bringen. Sobald unsere internen Tests sich als positiv herausstellen werden wir diesen Service so bald als möglich anbieten. Dies war "Flaschenhals Nr. 1" [sinngemäß: Engpass - Anm. d. Übers.], der die Spieler davon abgehalten hat sich auf den Open Beta Servern einzuloggen, daher haben wir hohe Erwartungen an diese Veränderungen.
> Mehr Updates folgen!



Dazu folgender Eintrag, der sich vermutlich bald auf war-europe.com in der Newssection finden wird.



> News Feed
> 16:20 CET 8.9. - Key Bestätigungssystem online
> 
> Heute morgen habe wir euch erklärt dass ein neues System für die Beta Key Bestätigung kommen wird. Wir freuen uns sagen zu können, dass dieses nun online ist. Momentan ist das System offen für Leute, die entweder schon einen Beta Center Account auf war-europe haben oder solche die einen gestern erstellt und nun eine Bestätigung-eMail erhalten haben. Diejenigen von euch die noch nicht die Chance hatten einen Account zu erstellen müssen noch ein wenig warten, und an euch gehen unsere Entschuldigungen wegen der Verzögerung.
> ...



Desweiteren ein Post, betitelt als "Es ist mit gutem Grund eine Beta": http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...mp;postcount=57



> Wir haben niemals den Open Beta Zugang als Teil der CE Pre-Order als einzigarties "Einmal"-Angebot beworben. Es ist verständlich dass enthusiastische Fans es so aufgenommen haben, und rückblickend hätte es beim schaffen realistischerer Erwartungen von CE Kunden geholfen, zu unterstreichen, dass es noch andere Maßnahmen geben würde um Zugang zur Open Beta zu erhalten.
> 
> Wie der Name suggeriert, wurde die CE mit dem Gedanken an die Sammler ["Collectors" - A.d.Ü.] im Hinterkopf geschaffen. Man kann nicht nicht Open Beta oder Headstartzugänge sammeln, wohl aber Miniaturen und anderes einzigartiges WAR Merchandise. Falls man nicht den Wert, der die Essenz der CE darstellt - Sammelbares - schätzt sondern darauf besteht man sei betrogen worden sollte man sich fragen, warum man ein Produkt gekauft hat an dem man von vornherein eindeutig nicht wirklich interessiert war.
> 
> ...



Wieder einmal lasse ich das unkommentiert stehen.


----------



## Slaargh (8. September 2008)

Erstmal danke für die Infos, auch wenn sie mich persönlich seit heute Morgen nicht mehr wirklich betreffen, denn ich bin drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es hat dann mit hilfe von Opera und einer Anleitung von Onlinewelten tatsächlich noch geklappt. Ich kann Euch nur sagen, der ganze Ärger verfliegt schnell wenn Ihr das Spiel seht. Ich konnte bisher nur einen Blick ins Startgebiet werfen und war einmal im RvR (500 zu 82 VERLOREN! und trotzdem hat es extrem Laune gemacht). Man muss sich erstmal zurechtfinden und durchsteigen wie alles so funzt.

Ich halte die Daumen das alles bald klappt und Ihr auch spielen könnt.


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (8. September 2008)

ja leider trifft das zu, was jeder der DAOC spielt und mit GOA zu tun hatte schon kennt.

es ist einfach unprofessionell, ich arbeite selbst in einem betrieb mit 2 mill kunden, wenn wir hier als mobiltel anbieter, uns sowas leisten würden, könnten wir alle unsere sachen packen, selbst bei testphasen mit einzelnen produkten.

Ich rechne eigentlich damit das es nicht besser wird, ich erwarte die nächsten probleme wenn es ans abo zahlen geht. selbst da gab es immer wieder problem mit einigen tagen stillstand bei goa bzw. billing partner.


----------



## pinnhead (8. September 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach find ichs gut, wie sich Mythic dazu äußert, ich mein, wie lange haben wir gebraucht, bis der Mensch fliegen konnte, gut, kein guter Vergleich, aber ich zieh trotzdem mal her. Allein aus dem Grund, dass die Server wirklich extrem empfindlich sind, was wäre am 18ten, wenn auf einmal alle Server "sterben" würden, dann wär hier die Hölle wirklich los. 
daher aus meiner Sicht:
Mythic gut
GOA nicht gut umgesetzt. 

Aber daran wird ja gearbeitet. Ich will ja hier nur Kritik los werden und nicht anfangen loszuflamen^^

so on, cya spätestens am 15ten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß und gute Nerven wünsch ich euch noch


----------

